# Reliable Wine Cooler



## francone13 (Jan 18, 2011)

It seems like my 100ct humidor some how keeps getting smaller :doh: So im looking into getting a wine cooler but all I keep reading in reviews is that they don't last more then a year or two. If im gonna spend money on this I want something reliable. The temp control is a must in my house thats why im going with a wine fridge and not just a coolerdor. Can anyone recommend any wine cooler that is know to be reliable. I dont mind paying a little more has long as it lasts.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Vinotemp.

About $300. 
You can get them online and I know Lowe's will special order them. Thats where I got mine and when you order from Lowe's they eat the $99 shipping that Vinotemp gets from ordering directly from thier site.


----------



## francone13 (Jan 18, 2011)

Which model Vinotemp? Or are you referring to any vinotemp?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Vinotemp 28teds is the one which alot of people use. There are a few guys that make drawers and shelves for them also.

Here is a how-to I did when setting up my Vino:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/254951-new-vino-thread-pics-s.html


----------



## francone13 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Thats a little expensive for me here in Canada coming close to $500.

Does anyone have any experience withe the EdgeStar 28 Bottle?

http://www.winecoolerdirect.com/EdgeStar-TWR282S-28-Bottle-Deluxe-Ultra-Capacity-Free-Standing-Wine-Cooler/TWR282S,default,pd.html?cgid=Wine_Refrigerators-Best_Sellers


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

if you want the reliable cooler have to shell out the bucks!


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

I got a close issue; and some questions. I believe those are very importand if we gonna start with a winecooler to a Wineador. I got my search and I found a Hoover HWC 2336 DL winecooler (not get it till yet, but Im on my way for it...)

I have heard you can and cant use the compressor type cooler. What is the theory here? pick up a cheap thermoelectric one for our cigars or is a compressor type cooler ok?


----------



## nfarrar (Feb 1, 2011)

I have 2 edgestar 28's. Both have been rock solid. The first one has been running for over a year. The second one was delivered with a bum door. It was replaced but took a little longer than I wish it had.


----------



## francone13 (Jan 18, 2011)

MattNJ said:


> if you want the reliable cooler have to shell out the bucks!


I agree but when the wine cooler comes to $500 because of shipping and duties I don't think it is worth it.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

bbasaran said:


> I have heard you can and cant use the compressor type cooler. What is the theory here? pick up a cheap thermoelectric one for our cigars or is a compressor type cooler ok?


A compressor type will draw out the RH in the area. They can be used, with a timer. I just went ahead and went with the non-compressor type. The peltier unit (cooling unit) can be replaced alot cheaper than a compressor and is "greener".

I say stick with the non-compressor type. But im sure others will have there 2cents too.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

*thebayratt *thank you; I got only 2 options. And I know the Hoover is with a compressor;









But there is no specific information about the noname wine cooler. It is a maybe half size then de Hoover... I will check it asap;

and I dont have any idea why people are using the compressor type if its draw out the RH. This will double the trouble during the sommer time. It will be hot or dry in the Winecooler...


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Update: I got the Hoover right beside me now. I will clear it today and give it a try. 2 Diffrent temperature on the top and botom shelfs options are possbile with the Hoover 2336DL. And I know you will not like it but its with a compressor...


----------



## francone13 (Jan 18, 2011)

I tried ordering the Edgestar 28 online but no one would ship to Canada. I went with the Edgestar 16. It didnt cost me much more then my 150ct humi so I figured it was worth it.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Same here. I had only 2 options and ı took the bigger one and believe me it wasnt cheap at all... But Its 3 times then my humi and I can add maybe 10 times more sticks inside so I believe under my conditions this is the best I can get.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

francone13 said:


> It seems like my 100ct humidor some how keeps getting smaller :doh: So im looking into getting a wine cooler but all I keep reading in reviews is that they don't last more then a year or two. If im gonna spend money on this I want something reliable. The temp control is a must in my house thats why im going with a wine fridge and not just a coolerdor. Can anyone recommend any wine cooler that is know to be reliable. I dont mind paying a little more has long as it lasts.


Buy a Vino Temp and get the optional warranty
Or freeze all your sticks and get a cooler much cheaper!!


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

First time this year my vinotemp needed to cycle on and it is busto. Barely blowing any cool air inside and if you turn the light on the motor will fluctuate. It's still a nice humidor though.


----------

